# Right thigh really hurting.



## Knightly85 (5 May 2020)

So I'm new to cycling, cycled around 110 miles in the last 10 days with one rest day. I've set myself a target of cycling 10 miles a day 6 days a week, I done my exercises and 10 miles cycle yesterday as normal and after I had my dinner my right thigh really started to hurt it's hard to walk upstairs when I put weight on my right leg. I did Google it and it said it may be to do with your saddle being to high, yesterday I did put my saddle up about 2 inches more than normal before I took my ride could that be why? I have been putting ice on it, massaged and stretched it I'm in 2 minds if I should go on today's 10 mile cycle or not I don't want to make it worse.


----------



## Phaeton (5 May 2020)

110 miles in 9 days for somebody who is new is a lot of mileage, maybe you're doing too much too quick. Moving a seat 2 inches in 1 go is a lot, normally 5mm at a time I presume this is a road bike. When you are sat on the bike with the pedal at 6 o'clock straight down, how straight is your leg?


----------



## Knightly85 (5 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> 110 miles in 9 days for somebody who is new is a lot of mileage, maybe you're doing too much too quick. Moving a seat 2 inches in 1 go is a lot, normally 5mm at a time I presume this is a road bike. When you are sat on the bike with the pedal at 6 o'clock straight down, how straight is your leg?


I had the saddle set at 11.5 which meant my leg was slightly bent when it was in the 6 o'clock position I looked on YouTube and they say your leg should be straight when in the 6 o'clock position which is why I moved the saddle up. Yes it's a road bike, I also done 50 sit ups yesterday I just read that can also cause thigh pain.


----------



## vickster (5 May 2020)

If it hurts, rest it 👍 google DOMS


----------



## fossyant (5 May 2020)

From couch to lots of exercise - probably overdone it.

Have you checked saddle height - pedal at lowest position, bare feet, your heal should just about be able to touch the pedal by the axel with your leg straight.


----------



## Knightly85 (5 May 2020)

fossyant said:


> From couch to lots of exercise - probably overdone it.
> 
> Have you checked saddle height - pedal at lowest position, bare feet, your heal should just about be able to touch the pedal by the axel with your leg straight.


Yes but if I do that then it would need to be even higher than yesterday. When I'm cycling sitting down my legs are always slightly bent.


----------



## vickster (5 May 2020)

Sore thigh does suggest the saddle is a bit low, odd it's just one side though. If saddle is too high, your hips would be rocking. Post a pic of you on the bike?
Are your rides very hilly?

Simply, you've probably just overdone it and need to rest 

Have a long brisk walk instead today if your leg doesn't hurt walking


----------



## Knightly85 (5 May 2020)

vickster said:


> Sore thigh does suggest the saddle is a bit low, odd it's just one side though. If saddle is too high, your hips would be rocking. Post a pic of you on the bike?
> Are your rides very hilly?
> 
> Simply, you've probably just overdone it and need to rest
> ...



I do go up hill but I would not say it's a really hilly route. I'm still not that confidant on a bike yet so even when I cycle up hill I'm sitting, after I finish my 10 mile cycle i feel fine legs are a bit sore but nothing I can't handle. Cycling is not the only exercise I do so maybe it's not related to cycling, the pain is down the side of my right leg.


----------



## vickster (5 May 2020)

Knightly85 said:


> I do go up hill but I would not say it's a really hilly route. I'm still not that confidant on a bike yet so even when I cycle up hill I'm sitting, after I finish my 10 mile cycle i feel fine legs are a bit sore but nothing I can't handle. Cycling is not the only exercise I do so maybe it's not related to cycling, the pain is down the side of my right leg.


IT band maybe (are you a runner?)

Just have a hot bath and a day or two off


----------



## Knightly85 (5 May 2020)

vickster said:


> IT band maybe (are you a runner?)
> 
> Just have a hot bath and a day or two off


No I don't run I'm very unfit, and my job don't help. I play golf but that's about the only exercise I get, untill now that it.


----------



## vickster (5 May 2020)

Knightly85 said:


> No I don't run I'm very unfit, and my job don't help. I play golf but that's about the only exercise I get, untill now that it.


As above, far too much too soon 
If you have a sedentary job, you probably have tight calves, weak glutes, tight hip flexors, tight hamstrings...trying to over use them all of a sudden is going to lead to pain (and potentially injury). You may well have overworked your quads on the bike to compensate for everything else not being right


----------



## fossyant (5 May 2020)

You've probably don too much as everyone says. Ease off for a couple of days and do stretches.


----------

